

Twiddla: Zillon Percent Better at UI Design - pibefision
http://twiddla.blogspot.com/2008/12/10-zillion-percent-better-at-ui-design.html

======
zhyder
Can use Dabbleboard (<http://www.dabbleboard.com>) too :).

I'm impressed that Jason mentions us himself in a comment.

------
sam_in_nyc
Twiddla is amazing... will definitely be using it in the future.

------
tectonic
I just discovered this inline LaTeX editor through them. Cool

<http://www.sitmo.com/latex/>

------
anthropocentric
Balsamiq Mockups copycat!

~~~
tectonic
That's the thing, though, right? Someone else adds drag and drop UI elements
and Balsamiq's advantage fades. I think Balsamiq is really cool. I'm inspired
by a single developer making a living from a website, but the barriers to
entry are scary low.

~~~
jasonkester
I actually think that having a single developer can be a huge advantage, since
you can react so fast to what people ask for.

I added this snap-to-grid and UI mockup piece to Twiddla in a single day. I
bet that Dabbleboard didn't spend much longer than that getting their chat
interface up. And check out Peldi here taking feature requests from people
writing comments. I wouldn't be surprised if there's not a new version up next
week with those issues addressed.

That's a really cool trend in software development. There's no way that Adobe
CollabroDreadnaught Enterprise or WebEx MeetingBehemoth can hang in an
environment like that. I think the next few years will see a lot of big
established players get nibbled away at the ankles from small shops like us.

~~~
tectonic
I hope so :)

------
tmilewski
Yes, I will be using this in the future as well.

